# jaw fighting



## sawman88 (Sep 29, 2008)

i was feeding my bolivian rams and i kwnoticed that the male and female engaged in a jaw lock fight thing? ive seen this on the national geogrphic movie on chiclids but i guess it got me a big confused. would a pair of fish actually do this? or is it possible that the boy and girl i threw together decided not to pair up.


----------



## planter (Jun 9, 2008)

Some cichlids do this when they are pairing up. Some lock lips when fighting. Some do that when fighting or mating It's hard know which. With two males it's a common occurrence. If you are certain that you have a male and female try lowering the temp a bit. That sometimes helps them pair up.


----------

